# Pantry Projects



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our pantry is small. Open the door and there you are. UGH!

A few years ago, I made a simple rack and mounted it to the inside of the door (see pic). I made it using 1/2 inch poplar bought locally and some scrap 1/4 inch plywood and a piece of trim. That helped but it has been overflowing for a while. 

The other day, I was looking at everything closely and thought...I will build a narrow rack similar to the one on the door, only this one will have adjustable shelves. The shelves are 1/4 inch plywood set in dadoes so my sweetie can move them around as she sees fit.

It just so happens that I have a few pieces of poplar on the rack. Yesterday, I milled up enough to make the two sides and the top and bottom - all 1/2 inch thick. I cut rabbets on the top/bottom, pieces and a 1/4 x 1/4 inch rabbet in the back of all four pieces.

Then I cut dadoes in each side for the shelves. That was much easier than I expected. My 10 inch saw blade on the table saw is an Irwin Marples 50 tooth combo. I have an old one in the drawer. Sooo, I checked them out and inserted the thickest shim in my dado stack box. VOILA! Perfect dado. I used the Incra miter bar to help set up stop blocks so I cold cross cut both pieces at the same spot. Cut one end about 4 inches from the end on both, flip and cut the other end. Flip the stop and moved to the next stop and repeat. Finally, I repositioned the stop and made one cut about in the center of each side. I made sure I matched the boards up so I would know which end was the top on both boards. I made that mistake before so I was keenly aware of what could go wrong.

After putting the box together, I painted it and the back (1/4 inch birch plywood) and let them dry overnight.

Today I put everything together. The back was attached with glue and 1/4 x 3/4 inch staples. Then I mounted it to the wall just inside the pantry. Check the pics. I used four toggle type fixtures to mount the rack. These work great. I use them for almost anything that has to go on the wall.

Project complete. I'm feeling pretty good. And then she says "I want to mount the stool on the inside of the door." Say whut? "OK."
-----------
I relocated the original door rack by moving it up as high as I could go without interfering with the opening/closing of the door. Then I made a mounting plate out of 3/4 inch birch and attached two shaker pegs in 1/2 inch bored holes (glue only).

After a trial fit, I was happy so I painted it and set it aside to dry. I checked a little while ago and the paint was dry. Gotta love a 72 deg heated workshop. :dance3:

To mount the plywood to the door, I applied a generous swiggle of Liquid Nails adhesive to the back and attached it to the door with several pocket screws. She's stuck like Chuck! 

I think it turned out pretty good. There is not much else we can do to maximize our clutter. We already have a can organizer which compacted the can storage.

Note: I changed up the plans from my sketch when I actually started cutting and fitting. And I left off the small lip I was going to put on the front. It isn't needed. The other shelves don't have one so I finally realized my little shelves didn't need a stop either.

OK. That little project is a done deal.
Onward and upward. 
Mike


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice idea Mike, I really like the one between the door casing and shelves.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice addition Mike!! We had a cousins gathering at my house this past Saturday night, and my wife was showing off her new (year+ old now) kitchen. And the biggest "ohhs and ahhs" came from her new step ladder storage. Now you see it, now you don't.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ Intriguing project … peaked my interest. My wife and I want to re-organize our pantry which is located under a stairwell. It is 3ft wide and 7 ½ ft tall and at the floor level, goes back 7ft from the door. This triangle shape presents challenges. The previous home owners finally settled on putting in 4 shelves, leaving a large space at the floor level requiring one to stoop on hands and knees and crawl to the back. A basic rule is to place most commonly used items at chest height and heavy items down low. My wife uses the panty to store food processors and heavy pots. We are thinking of replacing the wood shelves with open mesh (Closet Maid or Rubber Maid) to allow more air circulation and light. Not sure if we should re-orient the full width shelves so that they run from front to back on opposite sides of the panty. This would allow a sibilance of being able to walk partly into the pantry, but would rob valuable storage space. Hoping you or some of our members could offer some suggestions. We use a full length plastic spice rack hung on the back of the door. 
Thanks. Bob


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice ideas, Mike. How did you know that is the next thing I have on my list of problems to solve at my house? Just kidding. I'm going to use what I see here today. Thanks. Jim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Mike ~ Intriguing project … peaked my interest. My wife and I want to re-organize our pantry which is located under a stairwell. It is 3ft wide and 7 ½ ft tall and at the floor level, goes back 7ft from the door. This triangle shape presents challenges. The previous home owners finally settled on putting in 4 shelves, leaving a large space at the floor level requiring one to stoop on hands and knees and crawl to the back. A basic rule is to place most commonly used items at chest height and heavy items down low. My wife uses the panty to store food processors and heavy pots. We are thinking of replacing the wood shelves with open mesh (Closet Maid or Rubber Maid) to allow more air circulation and light. Not sure if we should re-orient the full width shelves so that they run from front to back on opposite sides of the panty. This would allow a sibilance of being able to walk partly into the pantry, but would rob valuable storage space. Hoping you or some of our members could offer some suggestions. We use a full length plastic spice rack hung on the back of the door.
> Thanks. Bob


Bob, start a new thread and post some pics and dimensions. I bet someone can come up with a suggestion or three.

And then there is HOUZZ.
Pantry Organization Design Ideas, Pictures, Remodel and Decor

Edit: Searching for "under stairs pantry organization" got some pretty good hits on Houzz also.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Nice addition Mike!! We had a cousins gathering at my house this past Saturday night, and my wife was showing off her new (year+ old now) kitchen. And the biggest "ohhs and ahhs" came from her new step ladder storage. Now you see it, now you don't.


Thanks Lee. I like the pullout. I simply didn't have the room to incorporate it in our kitchen remodel.

What I do like is the bungee cord retaining device. Did you make that? I knew the stool was going to rattle when the door is operated. And now, she does also. 

Bungee or Velcro? That is the question for the day. 
Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

No Mike, there's no bungee cord on it. That might be one of the metal bars that make the two steps open at the same time, that you are seeing, on the ladder. The ladder just hangs. But if you notice, the bottom right of the later just happened to hit the inside of the toe kick. So it really doesn't move when you open and close the door.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Lee. I like the pullout. I simply didn't have the room to incorporate it in our kitchen remodel.
> 
> What I do like is the bungee cord retaining device. Did you make that? I knew the stool was going to rattle when the door is operated. And now, she does also.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike 
You might consider Magnets to hold your steps from rattling, super strong and easy to use.
It is good to see that you have three hinges on the door, that will handle the extra weight.
Cheers John


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Bob I would get some heavy duty ball bearing slides and build a drawer pull out for the lowest level of the stairway cubby

Great ideas all. Just finishing my kitchen and you guys added to the list. I will use the ladder pullout for a large cutting board. And Now I gotta can shelves to but on the back of the new pantry doors I made. Wish I saw the post before I built the doors


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

rjtwin501 said:


> Hi Mike
> You might consider Magnets to hold your steps from rattling, super strong and easy to use.
> It is good to see that you have three hinges on the door, that will handle the extra weight.
> Cheers John


Thanks John.
Hmmm...I have some 3/4 inch magnets. I'll take a closer look and see what I have to cobble so the magnet will grab a leg. 

Thanks for the idea.

Thanks Lee. I thought it was a strap.
Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great ideas Mike thanks.


----------

